# Is it worth it?



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

When grocery shopping yesterday...

Noticed a _bag of 'chips' _was $4.98 

and 

Box of Cereal...the same...2¢ less than $5. 

Do you buy?.............Not me!

or found a _less expensive alternative?  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> When grocery shopping yesterday...
> 
> Noticed a _bag of 'chips' _was $4.98
> 
> ...


ahhhh.. buttttt. was your bag of chips ( crisps here)... HUGE American size bag ?


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2022)

When I shop, I consider the nutritional value; not the price.
In that regard, chips & cereal are ripoffs, at any price because they do nothing for your health - like any processed food.
A much-better deal (nutritionally speaking) would be a can of beans at $.89 or a head of Romaine at $1.69.
And, a couple of days ago, we were chatting about cholesterol.  Fiber regulates cholesterol levels - especially the Soluble Fiber found ONLY in fruits, vegetables & legumes (beans).  And (unlike Statins), they don't come with risks; just lots of vitamins.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 6, 2022)

I paid $5 for one bottle of Poweraid, but that was at the zoo, I think it was only $1 or $2 at the store.  My daughter spent $29 at Burgerking (using my credit card so I got a text about it) which I sure hope was for more than just her.  Prices are so crazy.


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

For the chips, no.

For the cereal, it would depend on the brand.  There’re are some healthier ones that I pay extra for.  I spend a lot of time reading the labels.

adding - the size of bags of chips has really been downsized lately.  

An alternative for chips would be to make popcorn at home.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2022)

I only buy chips a few times a year, and only then if I'm serving Mexican food to company.  Homemade popcorn (no butter or salt) with some popcorn seasoning or nutritional yeast is my preferred chip alternative.  

The only cold cereals in my pantry are unsweetened spoon size shredded wheat and grape nuts.  I never eat them for breakfast but will sometimes have one or the other for a snack.  I put a small amount in a bowl, cover with almond milk, zap it for 30 seconds, then add some unsweetened applesauce and cinnamon.  A quick, healthy snack.  

That aside, I understand what @Jace is getting at.  Prices for convenience foods have skyrocketed.  More people may learn to rely on whole ingredients rather than prepared or processed foods especially since the internet has literally millions of recipes and free Youtube cooking classes abound.


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> When grocery shopping yesterday...
> 
> Noticed a _bag of 'chips' _was $4.98
> 
> ...


I started shopping Aldi.  They are cheaper and their brands are good.  I’ve started watching for sales too, I never did before.


----------



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ahhhh.. buttttt. was your bag of chips ( crisps here)... HUGE American size bag ?


The bags  look HUGE...but are _"only 1/2 full" !!_

Right, anyone?


----------



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

That was at Walmart.
I also shop Aldi their prices have gone up, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2022)

I scrimp on some things so I can splurge on other things that are more important to me.

I wouldn’t pay a premium price for chips or cereal, but I do buy name brands of peanut butter, catsup, soft drinks, etc….


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2022)

Prices have gone up no matter what you seem to buy…..especially at the grocery store.
I watch for sales, if I don’t need it, I don’t buy it.
Some things I will continue to buy….fresh produce….sale or no sale.
But……
Guess what……our gas went down from $8.36 a gallon, to $8.01 a gallon last week. Still at that price for now.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> When grocery shopping yesterday...
> 
> Noticed a _bag of 'chips' _was $4.98
> 
> ...


We bought chips on the 4th, a side for our hot dogs. I very rarely eat chips, and imo, if you eat cold cereal for breakfast you may as well have milk and cookies.

Not worth it.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> If you eat cold cereal for breakfast you may as well have milk and cookies.


From what I can tell, it depends on the cereal.

On the other hand, there are plenty of times when I've eaten coffee and cookies for breakfast...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> The bags  look HUGE...but are _"only 1/2 full" !!_
> 
> Right, anyone?


That's *right!     

They include lots of free air in with the contents.
Right? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

I would buy that bag of chips for $5, but.....
*only if it was my all-time favorite snack treat, and only eaten once a year or so. *

I would buy that box of cereal for $5, *if* it was one of my personal food staples,
*OR, if* it was my favorite treat, and I only bought it once a year or so. 

But I too, see your point, and the good points made in above posts too.
Individual items of foods have gotten expensive enough, that many of us, need or want, to deliberate over which to buy and which to not buy any longer.


----------



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

I agree with K's last sentence


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> When grocery shopping yesterday...
> 
> Noticed a _bag of 'chips' _was $4.98
> 
> ...





hollydolly said:


> ahhhh.. buttttt. was your bag of chips ( crisps here)... HUGE American size bag ?


The weight of potato chips can go from 4.5 oz to 8.5 oz depending on the brand. I do buy them occasionally when I'm in the mood, but they last because I only eat small quantities at a time. I don't eat cold cereals. I eat oats or buckwheat. That's it.

For snacking, I'm fond of pumpkin seeds, which I roast myself. Now and then, I'll have some popcorn. On the whole, I don't snack much.

I always have fresh fruit and veggies in my fridge, keep my pantry stocked, and have home-cooked pre-made meals in my freezer. I don't want to cook the whole shebang every day, especially when it's hot. It works out very well for me.

Prices on all manner of food are skyrocketing. So far, I've been able to buy whatever food I want. I like to cook, and I don't do take-out or eat any type of fast food and haven't for many years. It doesn't even occur to me. That said, I do watch my spending in other areas. I don't drive as much as I used to, and I haven't eaten out much or bought any new clothes. Except for having my grass cut, I do all other yard work myself.

Bella


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

When considering whether or not to buy a food item, at the current prices, I often ask myself and figure in;

How many _meals will it help me, or , How long will it last me?_

It might be worth the price to me,  if I get the right answer to those questions.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> The bags  look HUGE...but are _"only 1/2 full" !!_
> 
> Right, anyone?


this is the difference..our crisp bags ( chips to you   ) are only 32.5 grams per pack .. which equals just 1.46 ounces....


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 6, 2022)

Not all cold cereal is bad, folks, read the labels.  I'm not going to scrimp on food, I buy what I need, I don't splurge on other things... eating out, beauty shop, travel etc.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> this is the difference..our crisp bags ( chips to you   ) are only 32.5 grams per pack .. which equals just 1.46 ounces....


We have some tiny, bagged ones for sale, too, but it's difficult to find any chips in them 
And they cost very nearly the same as the next size bag up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> We have some tiny, bagged ones for sale, too, but it's difficult to find any chips in them
> And they cost very nearly the same as the next size bag up.


these are our regular bags... I have no idea how much they cost individually.. I buy the multi packs .. which cost weight for weight a lot cheaper.. but they're still individual bags..


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ahhhh.. buttttt. was your bag of chips ( crisps here)... HUGE American size bag ?


HollyDolly  "American" can't really be scaled down in that respect. There are many product options, various lifestyles and so many differences in people.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2022)

Patricia said:


> HollyDolly  "American" can't really be scaled down in that respect. There are many product options, various lifestyles and so many differences in people. For instance, I do most of my shopping at the health food store.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Patricia said:


> HollyDolly  "American" can't really be scaled down in that respect. There are many product options, various lifestyles and so many differences in people.


what ?..I'm talking about the size of portions in America, which are larger than most if not all other countries...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what ?..I'm talking about the size of portions in America, which are larger than most if not all other countries...


I'm sure that's one reason so many Americans are 'larger than most if not all countries,' too...  

And look at some of the fast food...  you can get a day's worth of calories in one sandwich:  https://www.hardees.com/menu/charbroiled-burgers/double-western-bacon-cheeseburger
and they scaled down a little since they were advertising on t.v. a few years ago!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm sure that's one reason so many Americans are 'larger than most if not all countries,' too...
> 
> And look at some of the fast food...  you can get a day's worth of calories in one sandwich:  https://www.hardees.com/menu/charbroiled-burgers/double-western-bacon-cheeseburger
> and they scaled down a little since they were advertising on t.v. a few years ago!!!


the first thing that Brits who go on holiday to the states say when they get back is how big the portions of food are everywhere... they find it really difficult to eat half of what's served up..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That's *right!
> 
> They include lots of free air in with the contents.
> Right? *


Also, remember that the contents do settle, to be fair.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Also, remember that the contents do settle, to be fair.


Air, crumbs, and chip dust


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Also, remember that the contents do settle, to be fair.


believe it or not even in our 1 oz packs we only get 1/2 a pack


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the first thing that Brits who go on holiday to the states say when they get back is how big the portions of food are everywhere... they find it really difficult to eat half of what's served up..


We've always found American food servings to be on the very large side, in comparison to ours (Canada). Also, if we asked for "chips", we were served potato chips .. not fries.

The level of hospitality was always very good - from the smallest breakfast diner, to the fanciest restaurant


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Homemade popcorn (no butter or salt) with some popcorn seasoning or nutritional yeast is my preferred chip alternative.


Yup

That nutritional yeast rocks!


----------



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks All..great responses!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the first thing that Brits who go on holiday to the states say when they get back is how big the portions of food are everywhere.


Yup
*Supersize* seems the norm anymore

Same with clothing sizes


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Some things I will continue to buy….fresh produce….sale or no sale.


Yeah, gotta have it

The garden is starting to really pay off

Can't keep up with it


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> this is the difference..our crisp bags ( chips to you   ) are only 32.5 grams per pack .. which equals just 1.46 ounces....


I bought a little bag like this today to go w/my Subway sandwich.  These are the kind you'll usually find in a sandwich shop or 7-11.  A quick stop store.

It's similar to yours, being42.5 grams= 1 1/2oz.  Cost me $1.80
It was just enough, I still have some left.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 6, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> That nutritional yeast rocks!


I dipped my finger in to the bin at Sprouts (shhh) to taste the nutritional yeast, it wasn't bad.
Are you putting butter on the popcorn too, w/the n. yeast?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm sure that's one reason so many Americans are 'larger than most if not all countries,' too...
> 
> And look at some of the fast food...  you can get a day's worth of calories in one sandwich:  https://www.hardees.com/menu/charbroiled-burgers/double-western-bacon-cheeseburger
> and they scaled down a little since they were advertising on t.v. a few years ago!!!


Yes, if people are eating out, that can make a big difference.  A drink with fluoride, and a plate full of gmo food is often what you get dining out. There are also some healthy places to eat. Although I am against the addition of fluoride, due to thinking the public water supply shouldn't be used to deliver medication or substances, there are a number of articles online indicating fluoride lowers the thyroid and that can contribute to weight gain too. If a restaurant serves drinks using tap water and say they filter, it's important to ask if they filter fluoride. I think doing so requires a different method. There are plenty of Americans who aren't larger than most, and in good shape.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I dipped my finger in to the bin at Sprouts (shhh) to taste the nutritional yeast, it wasn't bad.
> *Are you putting butter on the popcorn too, w/the n. yeast?*


We have been naughty at times

Doesn't really need much butter to make the steel bowl worth diving into


----------



## Don M. (Jul 6, 2022)

Around here, most grocery items have gone up between 50 to almost 100% over the past couple of years.  We've made some minor changes to our purchases, but nothing major....we eat in moderation.  About the only 'pleasure" food we snack on is sunflower seeds (me), and peanuts (my wife), and we've even slowed down a bit on those.  We found a nearby Mennonite store which is selling watermelons for $2....half the store price...so we're doing a bit of snacking on those.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> When grocery shopping yesterday...
> 
> Noticed a _bag of 'chips' _was $4.98
> 
> ...


If it's the bag of chips I want or the box of cereal, I'll pay the price.  Many times a cheaper alternative is not worth it.  In my opinion, especially in our stage of life, we should buy what we like, as long as we can afford it.  Cutting corners, unless no alternative, is not always best for us.  I pay a little more for things I know are good.  Prices are rising all the time, although I don't like it, I accept it as reality and deal with it.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 6, 2022)

I guess you would need to put me in the wierd catagory.  I always shop my loss leaders and stock up.  I have plenty of room for storage of a large pantry. for dry goods, chips, cereals, pasta, beans, rice and on and on.  I only buy products I like.  Chips like ruffles, fritos, cheetos etc.  Cereals like shredded wheat, oatmeal, rice krispies and even some fruit loops.  I pay under 2.00 a bag or box.  I like to have a variety for company and for my grandson's visits. 

I am glad I started doing this a long time ago and that I have the pantry and freezer space.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

Jace said:


> Is it worth it?


Yeah, food is pretty high on my list of priorities.  Kinda need it to stick around.

Prices are irritating, but I will just live with it as long as I can afford to...  I do grow a lot of fruit and veggies and catch a lot of fish, but I am sure that costs  me more than store bought.  Well worth it though.


----------



## mrstime (Jul 6, 2022)

I buy what we need, it is costly these days, but thankfully we can afford it for now. We buy our gas at the Native reserve gas station, it's cheaper even though we are not native and they do have to charge taxes.  When we can't afford it we will starve LOL.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I guess you would need to put me in the wierd catagory.  I always shop my loss leaders and stock up.  I have plenty of room for storage of a large pantry. for dry goods, chips, cereals, pasta, beans, rice and on and on.  I only buy products I like.  Chips like ruffles, fritos, cheetos etc.  Cereals like shredded wheat, oatmeal, rice krispies and even some fruit loops.  I pay under 2.00 a bag or box.  I like to have a variety for company and for my grandson's visits.
> 
> I am glad I started doing this a long time ago and that I have the pantry and freezer space.


I don't eat boxed  cereal...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the first thing that Brits who go on holiday to the states say when they get back is how big the portions of food are everywhere... they find it really difficult to eat half of what's served up..


Depending on where you dine... There is no one size fits all mentality to American restaurants and the portions they serve. In other words, there is no way to generalize and provide accurate information.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> this is the difference..our crisp bags ( chips to you  ) are only 32.5 grams per pack .. which equals just 1.46 ounces....


Looked at the bag of corn chips we got for the bbq on the 4th.  454 grams (1 pound), and its not the big one...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Also, remember that the contents do settle, to be fair.


Absolutely true.  And let's not forget that during our younger years more than half the chips in those bags were broken to bits before you got them home.  The biggest allure of Pringles was that, FINALLY, you could buy chips that were reliably nearly all whole.  Fritos were the go-to "dip chip" because they were sturdy enough to survive intact.  

I just looked up Lay's classic potato chips at Target for Ss & Gs to learn what sizes they have: 
13 oz
8 oz
2.88 oz
1 oz (sold in variety packs of 18 or more)


----------



## caroln (Jul 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the first thing that Brits who go on holiday to the states say when they get back is how big the portions of food are everywhere... they find it really difficult to eat half of what's served up..


They can't eat half of this?

Just kidding...this is from one of those "fancy pants" restaurants, not typical of what is normally served.

This is probably more like you were talking about:


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I dipped my finger in to the bin at Sprouts (shhh) to taste the nutritional yeast, it wasn't bad.
> Are you putting butter on the popcorn too, w/the n. yeast?


I don't add butter to popcorn.  Haven't in many years.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We've always found American food servings to be on the very large side, in comparison to ours (Canada). Also, if we asked for "chips", we were served potato chips .. not fries.
> 
> The level of hospitality was always very good - from the smallest breakfast diner, to the fanciest restaurant


I had the opposite experience.  During my 2 trips to Canada (long ago), there was so much food on plates in restaurants that I couldn't eat it all.


----------



## caroln (Jul 7, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I don't add butter to popcorn.  Haven't in many years.


No butter on popcorn??  No thanks!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2022)

caroln said:


> No butter on popcorn??  No thanks!


To each our own.


----------



## caroln (Jul 7, 2022)

StarSong said:


> To each our own.


I must amend my response to add that cheese popcorn is a favorite of mine which has no butter!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2022)

caroln said:


> I must amend my response to add that cheese popcorn is a favorite of mine which has no butter!


Do you make your own or do you purchase it?


----------



## caroln (Jul 7, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Do you make your own or do you purchase it?


I wish I could say I make my own, but I tried it once and it turned out kind of nasty!  The bagged cheese popcorn from the store is much better than what I made.


----------

